# Opening Kennels/animal grooming parlour - north cork



## shootingstar (7 Oct 2008)

Hi all, 

one of our school going children has decided she wants a career in animal welfare. We`re delighted with this... as I adore animals myself. 

She`s thinking along the lines of opening kennells all year round and to entice customers, she`ll give free grooming when the anmials come to board. She`s even thinking about offering free pick up and drop off. 

What do ye think....? Is there a market for it in north cork area? There is only 1 place that do kennelling near to Mallow as far as im aware. 

How would she go about planning, does she need planning etc? The cheeky pup wants to do this out our back garden. We`re on half an acre.

Ah sher I suppose we`ll let her do it... might charge her ground rent 


Just to add - she`s adamant she wants to earn her own money and not work for someone


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2008)

Her first step should be to do some market research and draw up a business plan to see if this is a runner at all.


----------



## shootingstar (7 Oct 2008)

Shes only 16 but I`m amazed at her will to do business.. drawing up a business plan will probably be a bit beyond her TBH

Where and who could we talk to about setting the wheels in motion. I`m 100% behind her on this and would encourage her to continue...


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2008)

Should she not finish school first? 

Or she could do this as a sideline project - if possible as part of one of her courses (e.g. business studies?) or as an extra curricular activity. Learning about doing market research and business plans is not beyond many 16 year olds and it's a prudent precursor to just lurching into a business with no plans.

Your local city/county enterprise board may be able to help/advise.


----------



## Caveat (7 Oct 2008)

shootingstar said:


> Shes only 16 but I`m amazed at her will to do business.. drawing up a business plan will probably be a bit beyond her TBH


 
Not necessarily. She shouldn't have much trouble estimating some running costs for example, and could easily investigate the likes of insurance etc. You should encourage her to make an attempt anyway IMO.


----------



## Pique318 (7 Oct 2008)

Try the local animal charities, SPCA, etc and see if there are many groomers around.


----------



## shootingstar (7 Oct 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Should she not finish school first?
> 
> Or she could do this as a sideline project - if possible as part of one of her courses (e.g. business studies?) or as an extra curricular activity. Learning about doing market research and business plans is not beyond many 16 year olds and it's a prudent precursor to just lurching into a business with no plans.
> 
> Your local city/county enterprise board may be able to help/advise.



of course she`ll be finishing school first. She`s 5th year but shes already planning ahead. Shes currently searching for grooming classes



Caveat said:


> Not necessarily. She shouldn't have much trouble estimating some running costs for example, and could easily investigate the likes of insurance etc. You should encourage her to make an attempt anyway IMO.



If you read my 2nd post you see i added i do encourage her... we`re constantly chatting about it and throwing ideas around. Shes gas really, shes on about pink uniforms, pink tags etc... she wont be long changing from pink to black when she sees how dirty it may get 

i`ll show here this thread when I get home. My friend in Dublin is currently designing a dummy website for her as a surprise.


----------



## Rois (7 Oct 2008)

Don't know anything about the Cork area, but I recently tried to book a mobile dog wash/grooming service for my elderly dog and there was a 2-week waiting list!! Cost €50 for an hours work (Meath area).  Good luck to your daughter!


----------



## shootingstar (7 Oct 2008)

Rois said:


> Don't know anything about the Cork area, but I recently tried to book a mobile dog wash/grooming service for my elderly dog and there was a 2-week waiting list!! Cost €50 for an hours work (Meath area).  Good luck to your daughter!



excellent thats what i like to hear..... (even though your poor animal had to wait )

if you bring your dog to cork next year we`ll groom for 30.00


----------



## Caveat (7 Oct 2008)

shootingstar said:


> If you read my 2nd post you see i added i do encourage her...


 
I know, I meant encourage her to try and do up some sort of business plan BTW.


----------



## shootingstar (7 Oct 2008)

Caveat said:


> I know, I meant encourage her to try and do up some sort of business plan BTW.



I kinda wasn`t too sure what you meant... 

Anyway as mentioned earlier, i`ll show her this and maybe get her to list all the things she`ll need to purchase and she could browse the net for same.


----------



## tara83 (7 Oct 2008)

If she is doing business studies at school, she should be able to do a business plan.  It's part of the course for junior cert.  Most banks have a template on their websites.  Some of the newer pet shops have grooming parlours attached.  It might be an idea for her to see if she could get a summer/ Saturday job in one. It would get her a feel for the job and some of the least glamourous sides (i.e. cleaning anal glands) of dog grooming.  It is great that you are encouraging her but it would be good for her to at least try to work out the figures.  I would imagine insurance etc could be expensive.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2008)

shootingstar said:


> My friend in Dublin is currently designing a dummy website for her as a surprise.


This is putting the cart before the horse in my opinion. A website is pointless without some initial market research and business planning.



Rois said:


> Don't know anything about the Cork area, but I recently tried to book a mobile dog wash/grooming service for my elderly dog and there was a 2-week waiting list!! Cost €50 for an hours work (Meath area).  Good luck to your daughter!





shootingstar said:


> excellent thats what i like to hear


A business plan needs to be based on more than anecdotal evidence of market demand like this.


----------



## Swallows (7 Oct 2008)

I think she would definitely need planning permission but I'm glad I dont live near you. Have you heard the racket these dogs make? Make sure she finds a place well away from near neighbours.


----------



## BoscoTalking (7 Oct 2008)

Faire play to her. 
Living in the city i have a friend who travels to Macroom for her doggie hotel when she is off on holidays as it is like her child. 
I would suggest though along with a business plan that she look at the impacts of her business - noise, waste management, H&S (dog bites), insurance, being her own boss and having her own life wtc!

Its very commendable on the one hand we have the moaners that our education is too broad, kids have no direction etc so i am delighted to hear that there are a few true "Bill Cullen's" left out there.


----------



## shootingstar (7 Oct 2008)

ClubMan said:


> This is putting the cart before the horse in my opinion. A website is pointless without some initial market research and business planning.



I`l disagree with you a little here as I felt she should see her own website. it`ll encourage her more when she sees that this could actually happen for her. Albeit I dont know the ins and outs of website design, it wont be "live" as such on the internet for everyone to see just yet. Just for her to view and play around with. get ideas etc. Tiz all positive.....



Swallows said:


> I think she would definitely need planning permission but I'm glad I dont live near you. Have you heard the racket these dogs make? Make sure she finds a place well away from near neighbours.



Yes, admittedily i`ll have to think about moving out  we dont have neighbours right next door but they are up along the road. The local school might cause a bit of a stir over it. we`ll see... hopefully not.  



pennypitstop said:


> Faire play to her.
> Living in the city i have a friend who travels to Macroom for her doggie hotel when she is off on holidays as it is like her child.
> I would suggest though along with a business plan that she look at the impacts of her business - noise, waste management, H&S (dog bites), insurance, being her own boss and having her own life wtc!
> 
> Its very commendable on the one hand we have the moaners that our education is too broad, kids have no direction etc so i am delighted to hear that there are a few true "Bill Cullen's" left out there.



She`s definite about not wanting to work for other people. I think that may have alot to do with me coming home and moaning about lining the bosses pockets. 


She`s fully aware of whats involved in the job. shes been working part-time with a pet store for the past 4 months and they have a grooming service. She loves it...


----------



## Pique318 (7 Oct 2008)

ClubMan said:


> A business plan needs to be based on more than anecdotal evidence of market demand like this.



Is this not market research ? Calling it 'anecdotal' dismisses it as untrustworthy imo, and does a disservice to those who are offering information to the girl.

By the way, shooting star, we pay €35 for our 25kg collie x to be groomed. It normally takes 2 hours before he's ready. The woman has her detached garage converted to use as the 'parlour'.

Kennels are about €8-12 per day, but are generally horrible converted cattle sheds and are big cold grey and steel places. If any more comfortable type of place existed near to us, we'd definitely give them our business.


----------



## shootingstar (7 Oct 2008)

Pique318 said:


> By the way, shooting star, we pay €35 for our 25kg collie x to be groomed. It normally takes 2 hours before he's ready. The woman has her detached garage converted to use as the 'parlour'.
> 
> Kennels are about €8-12 per day, but are generally horrible converted cattle sheds and are big cold grey and steel places. If any more comfortable type of place existed near to us, we'd definitely give them our business.



We pay 40.00 per dog to be groomed and we use a girl in midleton whos little shed is converted. Great set up, looks well and she very professional. 

I agree with you about the "coldness" of some kennells. I`m a complete animal lover and would definitely ensure my daughter does this right and has the animals welfare at her heart. She`s as bad as i am for loving animals.


----------



## Mers1 (7 Oct 2008)

Shooting Star - this is a great idea.  Congratulations to your daughter for having a level of maturity to want to start her own business and to do something that she loves.  There are not many children out there at her age who even have such ideas. As for problems she may encounter remember there are no problems only solutions!  

I think that she should canvass vets/pet shops (anywhere that will let her and where she should expect a good response) for maybe a 50 mile radius to your home.  Leave questionaires and a box for them to be collected in.  Do this for about a month and it should give some idea of what is needed for the area.  Think very carefully about the questions to ask make sure that they are not closed ended questions, and make sure that it doesnt look like a school project.  If your friend is very kindly setting up a website for her maybe set up an email / on-line questionnaire.

Maybe approach a transition year student who might help her with a business plan, her buisness teacher or I'm sure if you got a commercial application form from some of the banks they might point you in the right direction.

I say "go girl" it is very hard to find good kennels at the best of time but to find one that will groom also would be fantastic.

_"Find a job you love and you will never work a day in your life!"_​


----------



## Rois (7 Oct 2008)

shootingstar said:


> excellent thats what i like to hear..... (even though your poor animal had to wait )
> 
> if you bring your dog to cork next year we`ll groom for 30.00


 
Thanks shootingstar - would take you up on that if I lived closer to Cork! Never mind the poor animal having to wait 2 weeks - we had to put up with her moulting and smell for the 2 weeks - she didn't care!! 

Seriously though, I have to kennel my 3 dogs for a weekend later this month and would love to find a kennel like your daughter is planning, where they would be groomed as well as being well looked after. As other posters have said most kennels around here are just cages and cold sheds charging €15 per night. I would happily pay more for what she's planning to offer and know that my dogs are being well cared for.


----------



## thedoghouse (7 Oct 2008)

Hi there Shooting Star, I think I'll be able to give you some advise as i am / was in a similar position to your daughter!


I am, after five years of planning, in the process of opening a doggie daycare / grooming parlour / boarding alternative in Cork City.

I decided five years ago to open a doggie daycare as I think it is a service that is needed for many dog owners in Cork. 

Since then, I have received an honours degree in Zoology from UCC, I have a fetec certificate in Animal Grooming, I have done a "Start your own business" course with the Cork Enterprise Board, and I have a certificate in Canine First Aid. I think it is VITAL that your daughter receives some qualifications after school before she starts her business, It will give her time to grow up, and, if she is still keen to go ahead with it after that, then she is more likely to succeed. 
If she does some animal related courses it will give her an opportunity to decide if this industry is still what she wants to do.

I have years of dog handling experience, which really is the MOST important thing to have, if she wants to work with dogs. I have been dog walking for a few years, starting off walking just one dog at a time, then introducing my own dogs to the dogs I walk (as I know my own dogs will behave) then introducing dogs I walk to each other. Perhaps your daughter should start doing dog walking now? It will give her a chance to understand dog behaviour a bit better, and once she has experience, she can practice introducing dogs to each other.

Starting up a business is by far the most stressful thing I have ever done, especially as I am going to have major costs with renting / staff etc. If you are providing a premises for your daughter's business, then it will reduce her costs greatly. Insurance will not be too much, around €1000 for kennelling / groomers insurance, then another €1000 if she will have a business van (which she should, people are more than willing to pay for collection / delivery).
Her grooming equipment will be around €5000, and a good kennel set up could set you back quite a bit. She will also need to ensure that the land is VERY secure, and that dogs cannot dig under or jump over her fencing.

The biggest thing your daughter needs to realise is the amount of dedication and commitment that is needed when running your own business. She has to be available at the drop of a hat to care for people's dog, as once she has regular clients, they will be depending on her. Also, she can not turn down new customers, so weekends away / nights out etc will need to be cancelled frequently.
The benefits of working for yourself will outweigh this hopefully, but in her late teens / early twenties, she will miss out on a lot (summer holidays / weekends away etc.).

That's some info off the top of my head. If you have any questions, just pop me an email (info@thedoghouse.ie) and I'll see what I can do!

Once i am set up, she's more than welcome to come to me for work experience.

All the best,
Nanci Creedon


----------



## thedoghouse (7 Oct 2008)

Rois said:


> Thanks shootingstar - would take you up on that if I lived closer to Cork! Never mind the poor animal having to wait 2 weeks - we had to put up with her moulting and smell for the 2 weeks - she didn't care!!
> 
> Seriously though, I have to kennel my 3 dogs for a weekend later this month and would love to find a kennel like your daughter is planning, where they would be groomed as well as being well looked after. As other posters have said most kennels around here are just cages and cold sheds charging €15 per night. I would happily pay more for what she's planning to offer and know that my dogs are being well cared for.


 

Hi Rois,

Just to let you know, I'm not open just yet, but once I do, then I will have an alternative to boarding. Dogs come to daycare from 7 until 7 (daycare is an indoor centre where dogs play off leash, fully supervised, and are brought for walks / fed / taught tricks etc.) then, after 7pm, dogs can either be dropped back to their home to sleep in familiar surroundings and provide security for your home, or else they can stay in a member of staff's home, where they will be safe, warm, and have constant human company.


When I did my research, I found that 75% of dogs hate kennels (through NO fault of the kennels). Some dogs suffer from separation anxiety when away from their owners / human contact, others are scared that they have been abandoned etc. that's why I have this boarding "alternative". 

At the moment, while I am sourcing a premises, I visit dogs three times daily while their owners are away (morning, afternoon, and evening).


www.doggie-wags.weebly.com
085-8268738
www.thedoghouse.ie


----------



## shootingstar (7 Oct 2008)

thedoghouse said:


> Hi Rois,
> 
> Just to let you know, I'm not open just yet, but once I do, then I will have an alternative to boarding. Dogs come to daycare from 7 until 7 (daycare is an indoor centre where dogs play off leash, fully supervised, and are brought for walks / fed / taught tricks etc.) then, after 7pm, dogs can either be dropped back to their home to sleep in familiar surroundings and provide security for your home, or else they can stay in a member of staff's home, where they will be safe, warm, and have constant human company.
> 
> ...



hey hey dont be robbing my daughters future potential customers    

your posts have really helped and I`m so appreciative of that. i`ll definitly pop you an email this evening. i have your mobile so i`ll catch up with you also. would love to even try help you out in some way or another.

My mother always says one good turn deserves another...

SS


----------



## Mers1 (8 Oct 2008)

thedoghouse aka Nanci - what a fantastic service you provide if only we had something similar here in Kildare.  All the very best with it, you certainly deserve it.


----------



## Michelle (8 Oct 2008)

I would just add don't forget about the cats. It's very hard to find a nice place to leave our cat when we are away. Mostly the kennels just provide a very small 'cell' like space so if she could do better that would be a 'unique selling point'!


----------



## Pique318 (9 Oct 2008)

thedoghouse said:


> When I did my research, I found that 75% of dogs hate kennels


I'm curious, how did you come to this percentage ? I'm not saying I disagree, I don't think many dogs would like any boarding kennels, but I'm wondering how you quantified it ?

Also, I like the 'free time' you let them spend with other dogs while supervised. Good idea. Are the big/'dangerous' dogs muzzled during this period ?


----------



## shootingstar (9 Oct 2008)

Cats are adorable, we will definitely be catering for felines, birds, hamsters, fish etc. It will be all walks of life. 

Yes I did wonder what about the muzzled animals??


----------



## thedoghouse (9 Oct 2008)

Oops, ya, didn't think about posting 75% of dogs don't enjoy kennels,

I did surveys of dog owners, and that was the figure I got when I collaborated the data for my business plan, however, I only had approx 100-125 surveys completed so the figure is most probably not completely accurate! However, I was surprised by the amount of people who said the same to me in person. 




Regarding muzzling dogs, we do muzzle restricted breeds upon introduction / their initial week while we assess they're temperament, but after that they will not be muzzled.

Dogs are CONSTANTLY supervised, and a lot of the time dog fights occur as things are allowed to escalate, however, our staff will be filly trained in looking out for warning signals that dogs are getting cranky, they are then given 'time-out', and come back, happy as ever!

I have done work experience in Doggie daycare abroad, and they dont agree with muzzling dogs long term.



** website relaunched by the way with more info! www.thedoghouse.ie **


----------



## ajapale (10 Oct 2008)

Hi Shootingstar,

As OP you have a choice here!

If you  want to continue discussing animal grooming as a career option you can do so here in  Work, Careers.

If you want to discus Kennels/Animal Gooming as a business start up you can do this in Askaboutbusiness. There are some similiar questions there alerady.

If you want to talk about pets and pet care in general then you can do this in Misc Non Financial Q's.

Lastly if you want pet jokes or the merits of dogs over cats then this can be done in Shoot the Breeze.

aj
(moderator)


----------

